# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  بعد از سالها و با مدرک کارشناسی مهندسی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم

## F.a.t.i

هدفم پزشکیه . اگر کسی شرایطش مشابه منه پیام بده باهم شروع کنیم و پیش بریم 
من سال ۹۳ کنکور ریاضی دادم

----------

